# Il cerasuolo



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

Ho bisogno di scrivere una cosa e la posto... ma non so se sarò chiara. 
Perchè ... sono le cose che succedono a me.
Conosco uno da anni, lavoriamo assieme ma a distanza, siamo in rapporti amichevoli ma non amici, condividiamo letture ed interessi... poi, di punto in bianco, questo si mette a fare il romantico.
Comincia a dirmi cose che mi innalzano la glicemia, proprio.
E io ribatto ironica.
E lui mi chiama donna meravigliosa e crudele e... mi manda sms pieni di complimenti quando è in ferie.
Mi ha visto un po' sciupata ultimamente?
Mi ha detto che, sì, sono un po' troppo magra, tuttavia i miei splendidi (cito testualmente) occhi adesso sembrano ancora più grandi...
Allora giovedì devo andare in trasferta e mi sta facendo pressing per portarmi fuori a pranzo.
La cena l'ho declinata con la scusa degli orari dei treni... che poi non è una scusa.
Abbiamo mangiato assieme decine di volte... ma questa volta fa precedere l'invito dalla richiesta di scegliere il vino, lista dei bianchi, lista dei rossi. I rossi tutti del Nord, osservo, e sono vini impegnativi.
Quindi è ripartito alla carica con un Cerasuolo di Vittoria ... non mi entusiasma il Cerasuolo. Il mio rosso preferito è il nobile di Montepulciano, che sia versante abruzzese. Alla pari viene il Barolo. Ma sono vini tosti, devo berli mangiando piatti che d'estate... poi a pranzo... e il pomeriggio devo lavorare! Mica posso andare in riunione col Cerasuolo che mi picchia sul fegato e la mappazza per tutto quello che ho mangiato. Perchè se mi mettono la roba davanti, io mangio, non sono una che spilucca. 
Quindi dopo la cena declino anche il pranzo e vado in mensa, mi bevo un the freddo e mi mangio la bresaola. Poi mi ritiro in convento, vado a fare l'asceta per un paio d'anni. Ma dire: andiamo a mangiare una pizza, no????
C'era bisogno di proporre la lista dei vini?
C'era proprio bisogno del Cerasuolo?
Ma soprattutto... visto che è lui che decide... mi farà tornare in trasferta anche la prossima settimana?
UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2012)

Che approccio ansiogeno... e fin troppo smaccato.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Luglio 2012)

Viscido.
Scommetto che suda pure dalle mani.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt4650 ha detto:
			
		

> Viscido.
> Scommetto che suda pure dalle mani.


Ma noooo. Non è uno viscido... gli deve essere successo qualche cosa. E' tutto fuori luogo per il tipo di rapporto, il livello di confidenza, il come sono io, il come è lui, il fatto che ci conosciamo da 6 anni e lavoriamo assieme da 4... ci raccontavamo dei problemi con i figli, ci siamo prestati dei libri, ci siamo arrabattati su problematiche di lavoro, è sempre stato assolutamente corretto, amichevole ma senza sconfinare.
Poi... di punto in bianco... proposte, allusioni, complimenti a go go... mah. 
Ah, dimenticavo: a intermittenza. Fa così per un mesetto poi smette... dopo qualche mese ricomincia.

Andropausa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4647 ha detto:
			
		

> Che approccio *ansiogeno*... e fin troppo smaccato.


ecco... ansia... ma è solo ansiogeno o anche ansioso? A me è venuto in mente che faccia così con me quando ha problemi con la moglie...


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

ma al di là di tutto il contorno. Lui è....va beh la dico, tanto ho la scusa degli antidolorifici oppiacei quindi.



E' trombabile?


----------



## Circe (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4659 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco... ansia... ma è solo ansiogeno o anche ansioso? A me è venuto in mente che faccia così con me quando ha problemi con la moglie...


Lo penso anch'io.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Luglio 2012)

Circe;bt4674 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo penso anch'io.....


Idem


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4671 ha detto:
			
		

> ma al di là di tutto il contorno. Lui è....va beh la dico, tanto ho la scusa degli antidolorifici oppiacei quindi.
> 
> 
> 
> E' trombabile?


per me, no. Troppo alto, troppo magro. Tutte quelle ossa...


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4689 ha detto:
			
		

> per me, no. Troppo alto, troppo magro. *Tutte quelle ossa..*.


Terribile....
no no. Aria....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

'quando esci dalla metro chiamami, ti porto a fare colazione prima che ti blocchino in ufficio, ultimamente sei troppo magra' ma checcazz??? Vuoi vedere che è solo amichevolmente preoccupato???


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4658 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma noooo. Non è uno viscido... gli deve essere successo qualche cosa. E' tutto fuori luogo per il tipo di rapporto, il livello di confidenza, il come sono io, il come è lui, il fatto che ci conosciamo da 6 anni e lavoriamo assieme da 4... ci raccontavamo dei problemi con i figli, ci siamo prestati dei libri, ci siamo arrabattati su problematiche di lavoro, è sempre stato assolutamente corretto, amichevole ma senza sconfinare.
> Poi... di punto in bianco... proposte, allusioni, complimenti a go go... mah.
> Ah, dimenticavo: a intermittenza. Fa così per un mesetto poi smette... dopo qualche mese ricomincia.
> 
> Andropausa?


Del Cancro? :sonar:


----------

